# ApoDoor - Puzzlegame



## Apo (20. Jun 2009)

Hi,

im Zuge meiner Diplomarbeit über die Erstellung eines Software-Produktlinienreferenzmodells für mobile Endgeräte, habe ich mich entschieden, ein Fallbeispiel zur Veranschaulichung zu erstellen. In diesem stellt eine Firma Handyspiele her und nutzt mein entwickeltes Modell dazu. =)
Deshalb habe ich meine alten Spiele schnell fürs Handy umgeschrieben und auch ein neues entwickelt (sowohl als Applet/Application als auch als Handyspiel).

In ApoDoor geht es darum das Rechteck zum Kreuz zu bewegen. Türen versperren euch den Weg, aber durch geschicktes Laufen ist jedes Level lösbar. =)
Dazu nutzt ihr nur die Cursortasten.

Dem Spiel zugrunde liegt das Flash-Spiel OpenDoors. =)

Es wäre super, wenn ihr das Spiel testen könntet (sowohl die PC-Version als auch, wenn jemand Zeit und Lust hat, die mobile Version). Es wäre sehr traurig, wenn das Spiel verbuggt wär. Geht ja doch um einiges. 
*Ich danke!*

Download der Application/Handyversion und das Applet findet ihr hier

Screenshots:


----------



## ice-breaker (21. Jun 2009)

Also die 10 Easy-Level (Applet) waren lösbar, auf Medium und Hard habe ich nun aber keine Lust mehr


----------



## Marco13 (21. Jun 2009)

Hab' auch mal die Easy- und ersten Hard-Level getestet, und das funktioniert wohl.

In der Hilfe bei
3. The door open only in one direction
fehlt entweder hinter door oder hinter open ein "s".

Die übliche Frage nach dem Solver.......... Naja


----------



## Developer_X (21. Jun 2009)

wirklcih schönes spiel!


----------



## Quaxli (22. Jun 2009)

Ich habe auch nur die einfachen Level gelöst. Wie üblich: tolles Spiel.


----------



## Apo (22. Jun 2009)

Ich danke für das Testen!!! Den "kleine" s habe ich natürlich noch eingefügt. =)
Solange keine Fehler gefunden werden, nehme ich an, dass das Programm so wie es jetzt ist, bugfrei ist. =)

Falls jemand aber noch Fehler findet, wäre ich natürlich super dankbar über einen Hinweis.


----------



## SebiB90 (22. Jun 2009)

Also ich hab letztens gespielt und mir ist ein Bug aufgefallen.
Ka mehr welches Level das war, eines der Hard Level.
Da sind in der Mitte 4 Türen im Kreuz angeordnet. Wenn man schnell durch einer der Türen durch geht und sofort wieder zurück, kommt es manchmal vor das dann 2 der 4 Türen dauerhaft rum kreisen bis man wieder durch einer der Türen geht. Es passiert aber nicht immer, daher kann ich keine genaue Anleitung schreiben, wie man den Fehler reproduzieren kann. Außer das man versucht 2 mal schnell durch die gleiche Tür von einer der 4 Türen im kreuz geht.

Nachtrag: Hard Level 3 war es.


----------



## Marco13 (22. Jun 2009)

Jo, stimmt, den konnte ich jetzt auch nachvollziehen... aber nicht deterministisch, nur durch wüstses hin-und-her-Laufen - vermutlich ein Problem, wenn man eine Türbewegung auslöst, _während_ noch eine andere Bewegung im Gange ist...


----------



## SebiB90 (22. Jun 2009)

Außerdem im Level 6 von Hard reproduzierbar. Also wohl allgemein wo 4 Türen im Kreuz stehen.


----------



## Apo (8. Jul 2009)

Das mit den "Drehtüren" muss ich irgendwie noch hinbekommen. Weiß nur noch nicht wie ich das am besten lösen kann, ohne zu viel ändern zu müssen. =)

Habe jetzt erstmal, um mehr Variabilität in meine Software-Produktlinie zu bringen, neue Sachen in das Spiel hinzugefügt wie Schalter, Falltüren und Doppeltüren. Es gibt nun 8 neue Levels, die nicht zu schwer sind. Es werden bald weitere folgen. =)

Neuste Version als Applet mit Download und der mobile Edition wieder auf der Seite verfügbar.


----------



## Marco13 (8. Jul 2009)

Die Falltüren gehen nicht wieder zu?!


----------



## Apo (8. Jul 2009)

Korrekt. Die Falltüren gehen nicht wieder zu. Somit sollte der User überlegen, wann er wo hingeht, ansonsten muss er restarten. Da wäre natürlich eine undo-Funktion vlt nicht schlecht. Das schreibe ich mir mal als ToDo für die nächste Version auf =)


----------



## Marco13 (8. Jul 2009)

Och naja - das ist ja nicht wirklich "notwendig" - es geht ja nur darum, dass eine Entscheidung getroffen werden muss: Entweder man _zwingt_ den Benutzer, _vorher_ nachzudenken, oder man bietet ein Undo an. Die Falltüren sind nur bisher der einzige Grund, warum man ggf. nicht mehr durch undurchdachtes "rumlaufen" ein Level lösen kann, deswegen war ich nicht sicher....


----------



## Apo (9. Jul 2009)

Es war vorher auch bei den schweren Leveln möglich sich den Weg zu verbauen. Jedenfalls hatte ich das bei Hart 2 hinbekommen 
Nun habe ich 12 neue Level hinzugefügt mit steigenden Schwierigkeitsgrad und habe einen Bug entfernt (wenn sich eine Falltür geöffnet hat und eine Tür in der Nähe war, ist diese aufgegangen ... ist ja aber nicht beabsichtigt gewesen).
So richtig glücklich bin ich mit dem Aussehen von Falltür und Schalter noch nicht. Vielleicht fällt mir da noch was besseres ein.

In der nächsten Version wird ein Tutorial implementiert, weil durch die neuen Features eine einfache Beschreibung wie unter Help nicht mehr ausreicht, oder? =)


----------



## Marco13 (9. Jul 2009)

Nun - dort könnte zumindest erwähnt werden, dass Falltüren nicht mehr zu gehen


----------

